# GIANT shooter marble dug......opa



## caldigs (Jul 23, 2005)

dug a huge, mint, shooter marble.....think it might be a GOOD one.  any idea on the value of it ?


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 23, 2005)

Diameter? Condition? and I need to see a Picture from the top of the marble. Do you see any Mica Flakes?If condition is as good as I am seeing all over and not knowing the exact dia. $150+


----------



## caldigs (Jul 23, 2005)

the diameter is about 1.5 inches.......dont see any flakes.........


----------



## caldigs (Jul 23, 2005)

here is a pic of the marble and other items that came out........how about that dolls head (mint condition)  thanks !


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jul 23, 2005)

According to Robert Blocks book "Marbles ID and Price guide this appears to be what is called End of Day Cloud marble. Says near mint 1 1/2 in diam should be worth about $200 that is in his 1998 edition.  Nice find. Keep diggin.

 Cliff


----------



## caldigs (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for the info, i've never payed attention to the marble or dolls I've dug in the past...........so I know very little


----------



## Pettydigger (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice marble and bottles you got caldigs, I agree with Cliff on being a cloud marble. This link has tons of info on identification for marbles. http://www.marblealan.com/ Looks like you done well on the sodas too.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 24, 2005)

Definately. Mica, Lobes and single or double pontil also affect value. Great Find!Faceted Pontilled marbles are older ones.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jul 25, 2005)

Where are the squat sodas from?


----------



## caldigs (Jul 25, 2005)

they are all San Francisco sodas


----------



## caldigs (Jul 25, 2005)

anyone know much about Doll's heads... ?? thanks


----------



## portland med. man (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like an old doll head pontil era bottles 1820-50 probably and i would call that a doll bust probably worth some to the right doll collector......


----------



## portland med. man (Aug 9, 2005)

whoops didnt see the legs the top was the upper the middle was cloth body and  the legs and arms free hanging.... nice find my bird killed my oldes doll head but i have a few i`ll try to take some pics.....


----------

